# Suche Webcam mit 60 FPS



## rernanded (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Webcam mit 60 FPS und die Auflösung muß nicht hoch sein. Habe einige auf alibaba.com gefunden (http://de.aliexpress.com/popular/60fps-webcam.html), müssen aber in China bestellt werden und das dauert. Gibts sowas in einem deutschen Shop?
Wenns keine derartige Webcam gibt dann eben eine Kameraalternative.

MONI


----------

